# Louisiana is set to be *smacked*



## Del (Aug 28, 2005)

Category 5 hurricane. "The Perfect Storm"

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/08/28/hurricane.katrina/index.html

I hope southerners here fare through it safely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 28, 2005)

I hope those who live in the region GET OUT of the path of the storm and be safe wherever they are!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I hope those who live in the region GET OUT of the path of the storm and be safe wherever they are!




Yeah, this is one is terrifying.

You know it's huge when they're predicting it will still be a tropical storm when it hits KENTUCKY!


----------



## fett527 (Aug 28, 2005)

This hits too close to home for me. My grandparents and aunt and uncle live in Gulfport, MS. We're not exactly real comfortable with the situation.


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 28, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is one is terrifying.
> 
> You know it's huge when they're predicting it will still be a tropical storm when it hits KENTUCKY!



Yeah, I'm not used to the idea of getting a tropical storm/depression around here.  Middle of the week is sure going to be interesting here.  Of course, we've had a very dry summer so the pragmatic part of me hopes the winds will have died down and we can just get a huge downpour that we really need around here.

Category 5, with sustained winds of 175+ mph.  That's insane, whatever this storm hits at landfall is going to be wiped out.

Yeah, and if you're near the landfall of that thing, get the heck away.  This storm looks pretty huge.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 28, 2005)

We got hit by two tropical storms here last year.

Probably by the time it gets to you wingandsword, it will be a lower-end (40-mph or so) storm, so you probably don't have too much to worry about.  

Our main problems here were downed power lines due to trees falling, and some flooding.  No buildings were "blown away" or anything like that.

Those who get 150+ MPH winds, however...

Well, let's just say that the mandatory evacuation is something that should be heeded.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 28, 2005)

CNN said:
			
		

> In worst-case scenarios, most of New Orleans would end up under 15 feet of water, without electricity, clean water and sewage for months. Even pumping the water out could take as long as four months to get started because the massive pumps that would do the job would be underwater.




damn, I hope everyone makes it out ok...

AR


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 28, 2005)

From what the NO mayor is saying this will be the very _first _ time New Orleans has sustain a _direct _ hit from a major storm. Is this true? I've heard him saying that if that happens, the levee will not hold and the entire city will go underwater. Is that true as well, or do you think it's a little alarmist to make people take the very real threat and evacuation seriously and get out of town?

Hoping everyone make it out safely.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'd like to make a special request that everyone here keep my family in their thoughts and prayers (if you pray). They have no choice but to ride out this storm. We are VERY fearful for their safety.

Again, my grandparents and aunt and uncle live in Gulfport, MS.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a special request that everyone here keep my family in their thoughts and prayers (if you pray). They have no choice but to ride out this storm. We are VERY fearful for their safety.
> 
> Again, my grandparents and aunt and uncle live in Gulfport, MS.




I don't pray, but I'll hope for the best for them.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2005)

My friend Kasia thankfully has already reached College Station, TX, well out of harm's way. I just hope she has a place to go back to when the storm is finished.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> From what the NO mayor is saying this will be the very _first _ time New Orleans has sustain a _direct _ hit from a major storm. Is this true?




I beleive so...



			
				WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I've heard him saying that if that happens, the levee will not hold and the entire city will go underwater. Is that true as well, or do you think it's a little alarmist to make people take the very real threat and evacuation seriously and get out of town?




That is true.  New Orleans is below the sea level, which is why they bury the dead above ground down there, and its going to be really ugly.

On a side note....  Anyone in North America reading this now...  Go fill you car up with gas tonight.  (One of our major refineries is in the path of the storm also.)

Hoping everyone make it out safely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IamTheTest (Aug 29, 2005)

Fett...Im sorry to hear about your loved ones.  My thoughts and whatever good karma I can muster goes out to you.  Ill get the ghetto to vibe with me too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is one is terrifying.
> 
> You know it's huge when they're predicting it will still be a tropical storm when it hits KENTUCKY!




Ya know... I'm scared and I live in Central NORTH CAROLINA!!! That's just how scary this thing is! And I've never had to deal with hurricanes even when I LIVED in Florida. Namely what was "Ground Zero" for Andrew: Homestead, FL. We got chased by Hurricane David when we moved up here in '79.   I worried a bit when they were predicting the path of Floyd as I'd never had to even *think* about hurricane preparations before in my life!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a special request that everyone here keep my family in their thoughts and prayers (if you pray). They have no choice but to ride out this storm. We are VERY fearful for their safety.
> 
> Again, my grandparents and aunt and uncle live in Gulfport, MS.




You should tell them to get to a shelter NOW. While they still can. Better than riding it out in a house.


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should tell them to get to a shelter NOW. While they still can. Better than riding it out in a house.




I think the big shelter is one of the sports stadiums. Hope this helps.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> I think the big shelter is one of the sports stadiums. Hope this helps.




The Superdome. Home of the Saints.

But they'd have to find one near Gulfport where they are. Hope they can get there while they still can. Even if they have to get a neighbor who's still there to get them there.


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The Superdome. Home of the Saints.
> 
> But they'd have to find one near Gulfport where they are. Hope they can get there while they still can. Even if they have to get a neighbor who's still there to get them there.




I posted the New Orleans shelter address in a new thread. Let me get working on Gulfport.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

It may be too late as the area is under curfew starting at 9PM CDT. They don't have much time to get to one. But they'd better hurry! 'Cause things will go downhill later on tonight and into tomorrow morning when the thing hits sometime "early Mon morning" (according to the Weather Channel).

There's already been a squall line from the storm to hit that area, possibly spawning tornadoes and a tornado warning that expired not too long ago. So it's just beginning for that area. And only gonna get worse the later it gets... There was "cloud rotation" but not sure if there was an actual tornado. Hope those who are still there have lots of batteries, supplies and a weather radio to keep tabs on the weather conditions.


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gulfport*

First off they are strongly advising leaving rather then stay at a shelter. Take that for what it says.

http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/news/special_packages/hurricane_katrina/12496069.htm

SHELTERS


The following public hurricane shelters will open in Harrison County at 4 p.m. today:

BILOXI

• North Bay Elementary, 1825 Popp's Ferry Rd., Biloxi;

• Biloxi Junior High School, 1424 Father Ryan Ave., Biloxi.

GULFPORT

• Gulfport Central Elementary School, 1043 Pass Road, Gulfport;

• West Elementary School, 4051 15th St., Gulfport;

• Good Deeds Community Center, 15101 Madison St., Gulfport.

LONG BEACH

• W.J. Quarles Elementary School, 111 Quarles St., Long Beach.

PASS CHRISTIAN

• DeLisle Elementary School, 6303 W. Wittman Road, Pass Christian.

HARRISON COUNTY

• Harrison Central Elementary School, 15451 Dedeaux Rd., Gulfport;

• Harrison Central High School, 15600 School Rd., Gulfport;

• Harrison Central Ninth Grade School, 10453 Klein Road, Gulfport;

• Lizana Elementary School, 15341 Lizana School Road, Gulfport;

• North Gulfport Eighth Grad School, 4715 Illinois Avenue, Gulfport;

• North Woolmarket Elementary, 16237 Old Woolmarket Rd., Biloxi;

• Orange Grove Elementary, 11391 Old Hwy. 49, Gulfport;

• Pineville Elementary School, 5192 Menge Ave., Pass Christian;

• Saucier Elementary, 24052 1st St., Saucier;

• Three Rivers Elementary, 13500 Three Rivers Rd., Gulfport;

• West Wortham Elementary, 20199 W. Wortham Rd., Saucier;

• D'Iberville High School, 3320 Brodie Road, D'Iberville.

JACKSON COUNTY

Jackson County shelters will open at 6 p.m. today.

• East Central High School, 21700 Slider Road, Moss Point;

• Moss Point High School, 4913 Weems Street

Moss Point;

• Vancleave High School, 12424 Highway 57, Vancleave;

• St. Martin High School (Blue Building), 10820 Yellowjacket Blvd., Ocean Springs;

• Escatawpa Elementary School, 4400 Jamestown Road, Escatawpa.

With the potential for tropical-storm force winds beginning in our area tomorrow night around 10 p.m., residents relocating to a shelter are encouraged to do so as soon as shelters open, during daylight hours.

Residents are asked to bring to the shelter:

• Ready-to-eat food for three days

• Food and drink to sustain you and your family for at least the first 24 hours

• Medications and medical supplies

• Baby food, diapers and other infant needs

• Pillows and blankets

• Battery-powered TV or radio

• Flashlight with extra batteries

• Books, magazines, board games and toys

Pets, alcohol, firearms and smoking are not permitted in shelters


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's already been a squall line from the storm to hit that area, possibly spawning tornadoes and a tornado warning that expired not too long ago. So it's just beginning for that area. And only gonna get worse the later it gets... There was "cloud rotation" but not sure if there was an actual tornado. Hope those who are still there have lots of batteries, supplies and a weather radio to keep tabs on the weather conditions.




I'm no meteorologist, but judging from it's travelling patttern it literally bounced of Florida into the ocean and was literally shoved back like a yo-yo into Louisiana.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

The effects of that baddie will be felt nation wide, I have no doubts. I hope this isn't one of the signs of Revelations.


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

Aiee. Some of this info is disturbing. Who in God's name would sell sandbags when this is the worst thing since 9/11? I would shoot the bastard and put a "Looter" sign around his neck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Aiee. Some of this info is disturbing. Who in God's name would sell sandbags when this is the worst thing since 9/11? I would shoot the bastard and put a "Looter" sign around his neck.



  Wow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Aiee. Some of this info is disturbing. Who in God's name would sell sandbags when this is the worst thing since 9/11? I would shoot the bastard and put a "Looter" sign around his neck.




Yeesh. The things people do in times of crisis. This goes in the same category as bastard contractors who come in after such storms and gouge victims out of money while "promising" to fix their property... and then running with the money.

They should be shot at dawn. By the victims.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They should be shot at dawn. By the victims.



They are human beings. Judgement should be reserved not by man, but by a higher power.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They are human beings. Judgement should be reserved not by man, but by a higher power.




We can only judge them according to our laws. But God does have the higher judgement rights and the final say in matters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We can only judge them according to our laws. But God does have the higher judgement rights and the final say in matters.



Exactly. Judgement, though should happen _*after*_ a crime is commited.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We can only judge them according to our laws. But God does have the higher judgement rights and the final say in matters.



What’s up with all this religious talk…?     :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What’s up with all this religious talk…?     :\




Started with me saying that those who victimize victims should be dealt with swiftly.

As an addendum: maybe we should nip the religious stuff "in the bud" to keep from causing probs with the rulz...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As an addendum: maybe we should nip the religious stuff "in the bud" to keep from causing probs with the rulz...



Smart girl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What’s up with all this religious talk…?     :\



Sorry. Just trying to defend humanity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry. Just trying to defend humanity.




The same humanity that can't save itself from its own self-destruction?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The same humanity that can't save itself from its own self-destruction?



Oh, come now. It is possible that we may move past our shortcomings and unite as one. I hold it in my heart and hope beyond all hope for it to come to pass.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 29, 2005)

*Moderator's NOtes*:  Guys, it's good to send your well-wishes (and prayers if you got 'em) for the folks in the path of the storm, and it's great to give concrete information about what folks should do (although I'm thinking RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! might be the best advice--but then, that's probably why FEMA hasn't hired me).  However, please don't discuss religious possibilities of the storm, or humanity's fate, or stuff like that.

Many thanks!
Daniel


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

*removed due to moderator comments*

Subject: I do hope that people have heeded the warnings and either left or found shelter. It may be too late now to leave as, IIRC, there's a curfew now in effect for that area that started at 9PM local time.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 29, 2005)

Dangit, NO DISCUSSION OF PEACE AND BROTHERHOOD!

Okay, I'm kidding.  Y'all can talk about that.

Daniel


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Dangit, NO DISCUSSION OF PEACE AND BROTHERHOOD!
> 
> Okay, I'm kidding.  Y'all can talk about that.
> 
> Daniel




Or just how people band together quickly in the wake of disaster. Even people you don't know show up seeing if you're ok and if they can help. I saw that 2.5 years ago when the huge ice storm hit NC and we lost power for a week... Mom even had a neighbor who usually acts like a jerk come and check to see if a tree that came loose damaged her trailer. It didn't as it got hung in the branches of another tree.... whew!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Dangit, NO DISCUSSION OF PEACE AND BROTHERHOOD!
> 
> Okay, I'm kidding.  Y'all can talk about that.



Thank goodness.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just got back from our game, helped take my mind of things for awhile.  Thanks to all for the happy thoughts and help on information.  Unfortunately, with the health of my grandparents and the stubborness of my uncle's parents they won't be going to a shelter.  However, that could have changed, but we won't know until they contact us.  I'll be in big time worry mode for the next couple of days.

I hope eveyone else's family nd friends are out of the path.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 29, 2005)

All we can do is hope for the best for the people along the Gulf Coast, especially New Orleans.  According to the CNN article, forecasters are predictiing storm surges may reach 28 feet.  The highest levees only go up to 18 feet.

I hope that the Superdome holds out, as it has become a shelter for thousands who could not flee or chose not to flee the city.

Accompanying the news story is a streaming video report about the worst case scenario.  I fear this may be close to it.  If this storm directly hits New Orleans, we could see large sections of the city under water and severe loss of life.

So, what can we do? In addition to alerting loved ones, we can also hope for the best.  We can be prepared to help New Orleans and other communities recover, and thereby show the better part of our human nature.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> First off they are strongly advising leaving rather then stay at a shelter. Take that for what it says.
> 
> http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/news/special_packages/hurricane_katrina/12496069.htm
> 
> ...




My aunt actually works for the Sun Herald so I know she'd be privy to all of this.  Thank you for your efforts!

And for now I'm headed to bed.  Not sure how well I'll sleep, but I'm gonna try.  I'll check in here in the AM.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm amazed how much this storm grew overnight. Haven't seen anything like that for as long as I can remember...heck, its been a good long while since a 5 actually HIT anything(I think one of the big four last year was a 5 for a short time, but didn't hit land at that strength).

We got lucky in Florida with it being barely a 1, but man I hope the people in New Orleans are smart enough to get out.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 29, 2005)

Semi-local perspective, here, as a former resident of that area, now in Columbia, SC.

The whole "New Orleans may not be there in the morning" talk is pretty accurate.  Fox News has some of the best, most realistic (and realist) coverage, even moreso than the Weather Channel.  We're talking about the gulf being pushed into the lakes, and then flowing over the levee system into the city, which is basically a bowl that lies 9 ft or so below sea level, surrounded by the Mississippi River, Lake Ponchartrain, and marshes, on all sides of the city.  

Think of holding a cereal bowl floating in the sink.  The bottom of the bowl (New Orleans) is below the waterline.  The sides (levees) are above all of it.  Now swipe your hand across, pushing water into the bowl.  That's what the city will feel.  This doesn't even factor in rainfall.  20 - 30 feet deep water across the entire city.  The first three floors of all buildings will be underwater.  N.O. will be turned into Venice.

The pumps that keep the water out of the city will fail, and we're talking about a city flooded for weeks on end while pumps are moved in to pump out the water, in order to get to the main pumps.  Not to mention the disease from stagnant water, wild animals (rats, raccoons, poisonous snakes), raw sewage, multiple petrochemical plants and their runoff.  The above-ground masoleums will flood, and many many bodies in various stages of decomposition will float through (or, more accurately, above) the streets.  Mosquitoes, already so devastating in LA, will become even moreso.  

There are predictions of 60% of N.O. housing will be destroyed solely from the winds, not even accounting for the water.  This isn't an overexxageration.  New Orleans is simply not able to sustain this type of weather.  There is almost no way that anyone left in the city, that is not in a shelter or a very sturdy structure, will survive.  

I'll leave you with news bulletin from the National Weather Service (underlines mine)


> MOST OF THE AREA WILL BE UNINHABITABLE FOR WEEKS...PERHAPS LONGER. AT
> LEAST ONE HALF OF WELL CONSTRUCTED HOMES WILL HAVE ROOF AND WALL
> FAILURE. ALL GABLED ROOFS WILL FAIL...LEAVING THOSE HOMES SEVERELY
> DAMAGED OR DESTROYED.
> ...




There have been three storms that have frightened me in 22 years...
Andrew, Mitch (even though it hit Honduras or somesuch), and this one.


----------



## Harmon (Aug 29, 2005)

For those of you about to get smacked about by Katrina- do what you have to do to stay alive and well.  All the luck, hopes and all from mine to yours is extended.  Stay safe.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> I'll leave you with news bulletin from the National Weather Service (underlines mine)




Honestly, living in Upstate, NY, I have very little to worry about with regards to natural disasters.  The worst storm we've had here in memory only knocked out power for a week, and did very minimal damage.  Suffice to say I don't really comprehend how powerful this storm is.  

Wait, don't is the wrong word.  Didn't.  Reading that bulletin seriously scared me.  I think for the first time, I really comprehend.

[edit] I couldn't find this on the NOAA website though.  Even so, if even half true, it's still terrifying.

I visited New Orleans a couple of years ago.  It has a ton of character.  Here's hoping that there's something left to go back to.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, as of now the storm has headed more east and MS will take much of the brunt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Honestly, living in Upstate, NY, I have very little to worry about with regards to natural disasters.  The worst storm we've had here in memory only knocked out power for a week, and did very minimal damage.  Suffice to say I don't really comprehend how powerful this storm is.




We've not had too bad a prob with hurricanes here in the central part of NC near the PTI airport northwest of Greensboro... But we've had our share of damage from these things even this far inland. One felled a tree that came within a foot or two of taking out my car one year. I found branches UNDER the trunk of the car! And even with repercussions from other places when our airport closed and delayed our trip to Ohio as we had to wait for one of our guy's wife to arrive so someone could watch their kid.... 

Nevermind all the "mundanes" who fled up to Atlanta last year during Dragoncon from one of the hurricanes that hit Florida.... And our trip thru it coming home.... that wasn't fun!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 29, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Well, as of now the storm has headed more east and MS will take much of the brunt.




I know this sounds religious, but may God keep your relatives safe! 

Even with all the hellish reports I've heard today on both the Weather Channel and FOX News....


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I know this sounds religious, but may God keep your relatives safe!
> 
> Even with all the hellish reports I've heard today on both the Weather Channel and FOX News....




Thank you for your thoughts, I can't take my eyes off the coverage and it seems the worst of it is sitting right on top of them now.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 29, 2005)

man, this is one bad one.  the storm itself is as big as the whole state of LA!  i hope as much of the southeastern coast of the US can be evacuated or adequately sheltered as possible...


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

*wakes up all bleary eyed and goes for a decaf and comes back*

So is New Orleans still there? I wonder if Anderson Cooper will go risk his life again for CNN ...


----------



## Del (Aug 29, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> My aunt actually works for the Sun Herald so I know she'd be privy to all of this.  Thank you for your efforts!




Hey no worries. I'm glad this time around all the info passing and crunching of the facts might actually help. Last time this happened when people were being flown into skycrapers, it was all after the fact.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with any EN Worlders in the path of Katrina.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 29, 2005)

I’ve got family in Biloxi. My work today should have involved telephone calls to several places in Mississippi and New Orleans. Today is mostly long nail-biter where nothing is accomplished.

We’re getting used, or at least inured, to hurricanes here in the South. Ivan, Dennis, Katirna and any others that happen to stomp on us. The excitement evidenced by throngs cleaning out stores seems to diminish each time.

(Comments about God clipped for fear moderators will come to my house and beat me up).


----------



## fett527 (Aug 29, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I’ve got family in Biloxi. My work today should have involved telephone calls to several places in Mississippi and New Orleans. Today is mostly long nail-biter where nothing is accomplished.
> 
> We’re getting used, or at least inured, to hurricanes here in the South. Ivan, Dennis, Katirna and any others that happen to stomp on us. The excitement evidenced by throngs cleaning out stores seems to diminish each time.
> 
> (Comments about God clipped for fear moderators will come to my house and beat me up).




My thoughts are with your family as well.  I'm still not seeing any reports from the Gulfport/Biloxi areas.  Starting to see live reports from New Orleans and even Mobile.


----------



## tarchon (Aug 29, 2005)

(edited out the entire thing)

Here's my take on it, along with this prelude:  I have settled happily into my own beliefs, thanks.  I am hardly a god-commenter at any rate, unless you choose to ask me specifically what those beliefs are, and I doubt many here have a clue what my beliefs are.

Now: Please don't take up a religious discussion in this thread.  People are nervous and scared and offering up hopes and well-wishes towards others in the best ways they know how at a time of high stress.  If it bothers you that some people are too religious in this thread, then let us worry about it.

While EN World has a nice strict "No religion policy," in times of great stress and emotional anxiety, we've moderated that to allow people to send their best thoughts in the way that they know how, whether offering hopes, prayers, well-wishes or burning candles.  What isn't allowed is, "God spared us because..." or "God is bringing this down on us/them because..."

Similarly, I don't want to see this thread become a hotbed of discussion about the proof of global warming.  That comes way to close to the "No politics policy."  

I have no intention of closing this thread right now, as I'm hoping that EN Worlders in the affected area can come by and see that we've been thinking about and support them; and to let them let us know that they're all right.  I'm still waiting, in addition to Fett's word for word from at least one other fairly active ENWorlder/NTL'er.  This is definitely the right place for it.  But please don't make things more difficult for the moderators than you need to, thanks.

--Dinkeldog
ENWorld Moderator


----------



## BOZ (Aug 29, 2005)

(removed comments after Dinkledog edited out the above post)


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

My brother lives in New Orleans. He's safe at a friend's house in Baton Rouge, but he's had to make peace with the fact that everything he owns is in his truck. My parents live near Baton Rouge too. They considered evacuating until they saw that Interstate 10 was a parking lot between New Orleans and Lafeyette; over 1 million residents of New Orleans evacuated. 



			
				Mark Lynas said:
			
		

> _Higher tropical sea surface temperatures increase the potential power of each hurricane. Since 1995, each year has seen above-average numbers of Atlantic hurricanes. In fact 1995 to 2000 saw the highest average number of major hurricanes for any six-year period since 1944, when reconnaissance aircraft flights began to make records more reliable. During the last eight hurricane seasons the Atlantic seems to have shifted into hyperactivity, spawning many more storms, some of them of terrifying intensity. Given that the 1990s had been the hottest decade in recorded history, could this be a sign of global warming?_


----------



## Del (Aug 30, 2005)

*moves into his more spacious room with not only cable internet but cable tv, a punching bag from his cousin in here before, and a cooler temperature overall because its below ground. Score 2 points for Del the geek. Studio Room ver. 5.0 is in effect*

The eggheads said that global warming would lead to worse and worse equatorial storms. This just proves them right.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> The eggheads said that global warming would lead to worse and worse equatorial storms. This just proves them right.



What are you talking about…?    

Hurricanes have been running across the globe far longer than humans have been around…  This storm isn’t a freak occurrence, it even blew itself out to a category 4 before landfall like they typical do if left to their own devices.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

He's referring to the quote in my last post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> He's referring to the quote in my last post.



Yes, I see that…  It’s not really proof.  Its still very much speculation.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

(deleted)Please do not break the no politics rule here, thanks.  --Dinkeldog


----------



## RyanL (Aug 30, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> *wakes up all bleary eyed and goes for a decaf and comes back*
> 
> So is New Orleans still there? I wonder if Anderson Cooper will go risk his life again for CNN ...




It's looking pretty bad.  No, I'm not there;  I'm safe in Atlanta.  The national news channels have been showing a lot of footage of the French Quarter and downtown.  With the exception of Poydras St. which looks like it got hit by a massive tornado, those areas don't look too bad, but I think this belies the actual severity of the damage.  The little bit of aerial footage that they've shown of the rest of the metro area leads me to believe that the flooding is widespread and severe.  I hate to speculate too much on limited information, but it looks really bad.

The above just applies to the New Orleans Metropolitan Area.  The areas to the east that got hit by the eye, I can't even imagine.

-Ryan


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Indeed.



I’m pretty much done here…  The rest of your post was awful close to politics.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 30, 2005)

Still can't get through to my family in Gulfport, phone lines still inoperable.  We are worried sick.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m pretty much done here…  The rest of your post was awful close to politics.



So what? It's crucial and relevant, and I don't give a damn if it got moderated--message transmitted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> So what? It's crucial and relevant, and I don't give a damn if it got moderated--message transmitted.



I guess so but it doesn't look like it lasted very long...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 30, 2005)

Not only that, but look up above, as I edited out the entirety of Tarchon's post and left a huge post of my own.

We know what to discuss and not discuss, right?  Right?


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> We know what to discuss and not discuss, right?  Right?



Hot button topic for me--not only is it affecting me personally, but the level of willful ignorance on the topic is staggering. Sue me.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't get ahold of my dad, my mom, or my brother.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 30, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Hot button topic for me--not only is it affecting me personally, but the level of willful ignorance on the topic is staggering. Sue me.




Then find other venues to discuss it.  They exist.  Wilful ignorance isn't going to be corrected by you rubbing "proof" in their noses when they can wilfully ignore that, too.

And I hope that all of yours come through this unscathed, as well.  The storm is picking up speed now, news should start making it back out probably early tomorrow with a good bit of information out by mid-day tomorrow.  That's just speculation based on similar events, though.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 30, 2005)

*Help the victims of Katrina...*

Uh, hi all. As many of you know Katrina, the most powerfull hurricane in 30 years slammed into the south east US this week. Nearly 24 billion in damage is estimated, 54 are dead, and much more.

The red cross is mobilizing the biggest releif effort in its history, and uh, well Its only right we try to help. I'm sure there are many Enworlders who've gotten caught down there or that had to evacuate too.

This CNN Article has some info on how to help... http://www.cnn.com/2005/WEATHER/08/29/katrina.relief/index.html

The best way to help really is to make a direct cash donation to the red cross, that way you know you're not getting scammed and that the money goes directly to help the victims. www.redcross.org for more info. here is also a link to their donation page https://www.redcross.org/donate/donation-form.asp


----------



## fett527 (Aug 30, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I can't get ahold of my dad, my mom, or my brother.




I hope you hear from your family soon as I hope we here from ours soon.  Still no word.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 30, 2005)

Bust of luck, guys - I hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 30, 2005)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> My thoughts and prayers are with any EN Worlders in the path of Katrina.



 Same here.  Watching the aftermath on American morning right now... it's horrific.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 30, 2005)

I merged in BK's thread--please keep things here, thanks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I hope you hear from your family soon as I hope we here from ours soon.  Still no word.





Hopefully soon as they're just now sending in search and rescue people. They can't get relief supplies into the area due to lots of flooded roads. 


ForceUser: we feel your pain, dude. But please stay calm. Getting all hyped up and stressed out isn't helping any. And all it will do is mess with *your* health. Your family/friends have enough to worry about without having to worry about your health as well. Hope things go well for you as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Same here.  Watching the aftermath on American morning right now... it's horrific.




Yeah. And in some places, the water is *rising*! Not going down as one would think....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

RyanL said:
			
		

> It's looking pretty bad.  No, I'm not there;  I'm safe in Atlanta.  The national news channels have been showing a lot of footage of the French Quarter and downtown.  With the exception of Poydras St. which looks like it got hit by a massive tornado, those areas don't look too bad, but I think this belies the actual severity of the damage.  The little bit of aerial footage that they've shown of the rest of the metro area leads me to believe that the flooding is widespread and severe.  I hate to speculate too much on limited information, but it looks really bad.
> 
> The above just applies to the New Orleans Metropolitan Area.  The areas to the east that got hit by the eye, I can't even imagine.
> 
> -Ryan




Ryan: Hope you have a place to go back to when it's all said and done! And glad to hear you're safe!   Perhaps, until you can get back home again, you should relieve some tension at Dragoncon which starts in a few days...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 30, 2005)

New Orleans as it looks now:


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 30, 2005)

We got a post at NTL that Scutisorex is safe and sound, too.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 30, 2005)

part of the superdome's roof collapsed - i hope no one got hurt when that happened.  also, the stadium (like most of the city) is surrounded by water.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 30, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> New Orleans as it looks now:




Wow.


----------



## RyanL (Aug 30, 2005)

it could be getting worse.  From what I'm hearing, a stretch of levee approximately two blocks long has been breached along the Orleans Parish side of the 17th Street Canal (a canal that connects the Mississippi River to Lake Pontchartrain, running north/south along the border between Orleans and Jefferson parishes).  Water is flowing from the lake into the city at an alarming rate.  The flood waters are actually getting deeper.  Seriously not good.

-Ryan


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 30, 2005)

I heard some buildings had collpased in N.O. Is this true, and if so, which ones?


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. And in some places, the water is *rising*! Not going down as one would think....




They're getting the run-off from higher ground. Expect New Orleans to get even wetter as the land around it drains.

Edit: When you live in a basin the problem is not the amount of rain you get, it's the amount of rain your neighbors get.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 30, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> New Orleans as it looks now:




Looks like somebody could use the Mopping Feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Looks like somebody could use the Mopping Feat.



Until then a boat or canoe will be the way to get around.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> part of the superdome's roof collapsed - i hope no one got hurt when that happened.  also, the stadium (like most of the city) is surrounded by water.




And they're evacuating people out of there now due to the rising floodwaters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 30, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Looks like somebody could use the Mopping Feat.




And lots of clerics with Purify Food and Water. Along with Create Food And Water and Heroes Feast. Also Remove Disease will come in handy soon. Could use a few paladins as well.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And lots of clerics with Purify Food and Water. Along with Create Food And Water and Heroes Feast. Also Remove Disease will come in handy soon. Could use a few paladins as well.....



 Wall of Force anyone?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wall of Force anyone?




A little late for that, don't'cha think?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A little late for that, don't'cha think?



 The broken levee system isn’t going to fix itself is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The broken levee system isn’t going to fix itself is it?



Nope.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 31, 2005)

Update: My parents are fine. They're cut off in their homes without power or running water, but they expected that, so they planned ahead. My brother's National Guard unit got mobilized, and he's headed to New Orleans soon to help with rescues. I'm sure in a week or so he'll be clearing debris and corpses.  

Man.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2005)

RyanL said:
			
		

> it could be getting worse.  From what I'm hearing, a stretch of levee approximately two blocks long has been breached along the Orleans Parish side of the 17th Street Canal (a canal that connects the Mississippi River to Lake Pontchartrain, running north/south along the border between Orleans and Jefferson parishes).  Water is flowing from the lake into the city at an alarming rate.  The flood waters are actually getting deeper.  Seriously not good.
> 
> -Ryan





Mayor Ray Nagin has announced that the attempt to plug a breach in the 
17th Street canal at the Hammond Highway bridge has failed and the 
rising water is about to overwhelm the pumps on that canal.
The result is that water will begin rising rapidly again, and could 
reach as high as 3 feet above sea level. In New Orleans and Jefferson 
Parish, that means floodwaters could rise as high as 15 feet in the next 
few hours. Nagin urged residents to try to find higher ground as soon as possible. 

www.nola.com


Dink, good to hear Scut is ok.


joe b.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 31, 2005)

> Looks like somebody could use the Mopping Feat.




I think they need a _wish_ or a _miracle._.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2005)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> I think they need a _wish_ or a _miracle._.




Yep. I'm thinking that N.O. (at least parts of it, of course) is going to be underwater for months. Even when the levees are fixed, draining all that water is going to take a long, long, long time. I wonder how many of the landmarks made it? Jackson Square— St. Louis Cathedral in particular?

joe b.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Update: My parents are fine. They're cut off in their homes without power or running water, but they expected that, so they planned ahead. My brother's National Guard unit got mobilized, and he's headed to New Orleans soon to help with rescues. I'm sure in a week or so he'll be clearing debris and corpses.
> 
> Man.





I'm glad they are safe, ForceUser.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

On the front page of this site is a link to aerial footage of the Mississippi Gulf Coast.  Again, my family lives (or lived) in the Gulfport area only about a mile from the beach.

http://www.wlbt.com/

Make a note of all the barge casinos that were lifted out of the water and deposited on top of buildings across the highway.

(This is also some of the same footage they are showing on MSNBC and msnbc.com)

And still no word from my family.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> On the front page of this site is a link to aerial footage of the Mississippi Gulf Coast.  Again, my family lives (or lived) in the Gulfport area only about a mile from the beach.
> 
> And still no word from my family.




I don't know what to say fett. I hope and pray that they are ok.

joe b.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> And still no word from my family.



Thanks for the kind words. One can only hope that your family is far away from Gulfport.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The broken levee system isn’t going to fix itself is it?




That's when you need Make Whole.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 31, 2005)

Crap weasels, Fett.  The professor for my methods class is from there and her son is among those doing rescue work in Gulfport, so she was a barrel of nerves for the 1/3 of the class that she made it through.  

Again, my best thoughts and prayers, and let us know when you've heard something.


----------



## RyanL (Aug 31, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Mayor Ray Nagin has announced that the attempt to plug a breach in the
> 17th Street canal at the Hammond Highway bridge has failed and the
> rising water is about to overwhelm the pumps on that canal.
> The result is that water will begin rising rapidly again, and could
> ...




From bad to worse, man    I heard they're expecting 9 feet on St. Charles Ave.  That's insane.  If that part of the city goes under water, it doesn't look good for the rest.

My family members seem to be scattered, but safe.  I still haven't heard from my dad, but he can't be killed by conventional weapons, so I'm trying not to worry too much.  Most of the guys in my gaming group seem to have evacuated safely.  I still haven't heard from two in particular that live down in St. Bernard Parish.  It's troublesome, because the downriver areas are probably in really bad shape.  I hope they got out.

As bad as the situation is in New Orleans, the images coming out of the Mississippi gulf coast are just unreal.

-Ryan


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 31, 2005)

I was stationed for two years at Keesler AFB in Mississippi. This is very, very upsetting to me. I have fond memories of Biloxi/Gulfport and NOLA. To think of many places that I liked to go to wiped out is very unsettling to me, not to mention the homes of my friends and their families.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. And in some places, the water is *rising*! Not going down as one would think....




That's the problem with New Orleans.  It lies in a series of depressions, all below sea level, with the surrounding River and Lake actually being above the city.  There is nowhere for the water to go.  There doesn't exist a "downhill" for the water to flow to.  Biloxi, Gulfport, Mobile, etc. fare better in this regard (though MS got slammed as far as tidal surge goes), as their water will recede in a matter of hours or a few days.  For N.O., it will take 120 days to construct a pump to start pumping water out before they can get to the pumps already there that are submerged.  Before that happens, though, they have  to reconstruct or reinforce the levees so that the pumped out water will not just flow back in.

Think of it like this:  Get a glass.  Pour water in it.  Wait for the water to flow away or evaporate, or to be sucked out by a straw.  That's New Orleans.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

Interesting tidbit:

http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/12517707.htm



> Posted on Tue, Aug. 30, 2005
> 
> 'Destruction here is worse than the tsunami'
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Interesting tidbit:
> 
> <snip>




Wow, just.....wow.


----------



## Rel (Aug 31, 2005)

Fett, and the rest of you folks who have friends and family in the area, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.  I've got very close family friends in Mississippi but they're far enough from the coast that they only had some minor damage to the roof.  No real flooding.

I'm blown away by the devastation that I'm seeing and I wish I could do more to help the people in need.  It's just so rare that we see a disaster on this scale such that we can't even GET to the people who need the help and they can't get out of the danger area.  The whole thing is heartbreaking and frustrating.

I'm in no financial position to send a lot of money to the Red Cross or anything.  But if there are ENWorlders out there who are homeless and could get here somehow, I'd put you up at my house until other arrangements can be made.  Typing that seems like the lamest possible lifeline at this moment, as if homeless ENWorlders are going to be surfing the Off Topic boards.  :\   I just can't think of anything smart or useful to do aside from that.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 31, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys for your families. Wow - the devastation is extreme. Even when folks are okay, it'll be some time before things are back to normal.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Interesting tidbit:
> 
> http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/12517707.htm




I've heard this compared to "the tsunami" before, and I'm sorry, but that's just rediculous.  Yes, the damage is horrific.  Yes, parts of that area will be uninhabitable for months, maybe even years, if the 120 day pump thing is accurate.  

However, this wasn't entirely unexpected - there was enough time for people to evacuate, and it's unfortunate not everyone was able to leave.  Unlike the tsunami, which allowed no time for evacuation before it hit.

Also, the tsunami killed 26,000 people (according to CNN).  That bears repeating - twenty-six thousand.  _Millions_ of people were displaced.  Compare that to the death toll here, which is officially 70 at last count but very likely to rise somewhere into the hundreds.  That doesn't make the deaths any less real, or any less pointless, and I don't mean to trivialize.  However, the magnitude is so vastly different.

Comparing this to the tsunami that hit Asia is simply rediculous.  They're just not on the same magnitude at all, and it bothers me whenever I hear this.  The only way they're similar is that they're tragic, and terrible.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 31, 2005)

The tsunami killed _260,000_ at least... an order of ten-fold more.    

That said, there are unofficial reports circulating that the government is sending 50,000 bodybags to New Orleans.  While this doesn't give a casualty number, it does show how bad some government agencies think things _could be_.  The efforts to repair the broken 17th Street levee have been abandoned, at least for the night, and the Mayor was warning that overnight the water will rise until its the same level as Lake Pontchatrain... somewhere around an additional 9 feet... which makes me shudder, thinking of all those people trapped on their roofs with the water already at their eaves...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 31, 2005)

Gang, just so we're clear: please don't turn this thread into a tsunami vs hurricane discussion. I think we're best off not derailing things. The severity of the tsunami doesn't lessen the damage to life and property of the hurricane, and I'd hate for folks to get distracted from the main point here.

Many thanks.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2005)

Aiie. What a time for Jatol to have a script install problem. I want to get this new emergency page posted. At least they are safe, that web host is based in the south.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gang, just so we're clear: please don't turn this thread into a tsunami vs hurricane discussion. I think we're best off not derailing things. The severity of the tsunami doesn't lessen the damage to life and property of the hurricane, and I'd hate for folks to get distracted from the main point here.
> 
> Many thanks.




it would be nice if people didn't keep skirting the lines in this thread on one issue or another so we could have a decent discussion and sharing of information...


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2005)

Jatol rocks. My hurricane info and bulletin board are launched:

http://www.esprawl.com

Not much, I know but it may be helpful. I'm goin for a coffee.

Del


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Aug 31, 2005)

The Stormtrack Forums are a pretty good source of information.  The site originally is for stormchasers, so many of the posters have links with civil defense and other organizations that would be involved in this catastrophe, as well as links to the Associated Press, blogs from residents of the New Orleans and Gulf Coast areas, as well as other resources.

The Stormtrack link is here.

EDIT - The Times-Picayune also has an online site that has much of the available information on what is going on in NOLA too.

NOLA.com is here


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> The Stormtrack Forums are a pretty good source of information.  The site originally is for stormchasers, so many of the posters have links with civil defense and other organizations that would be involved in this catastrophe, as well as links to the Associated Press, blogs from residents of the New Orleans and Gulf Coast areas, as well as other resources.
> 
> The Stormtrack link is here.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I'm going to add them both. That NOLA site apparently is operating as a central news events distributer.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gang, just so we're clear: please don't turn this thread into a tsunami vs hurricane discussion. I think we're best off not derailing things. The severity of the tsunami doesn't lessen the damage to life and property of the hurricane, and I'd hate for folks to get distracted from the main point here.
> 
> Many thanks.




Thanks for that.  I appreciate it and will try to steer clear of posting any articles that focus on it and will restrain myself from discussing it.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Fett, and the rest of you folks who have friends and family in the area, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time...(




Thanks Rel.  Dshai527 also has family in the area and as of last night they hadn't heard anything either.

And still no word from my family.


----------



## resistor (Aug 31, 2005)

My girlfriend is from New Orleans.  While thankfully she wasn't there at the time, and her family was able to get out before it hit, we just found out yesterday that her house is up to its roof in water.

I don't think many of us can understand the kind of shock one feels when one realizes that in a matter of hours one no longer has a home.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

resistor said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is from New Orleans.  While thankfully she wasn't there at the time, and her family was able to get out before it hit, we just found out yesterday that her house is up to its roof in water.
> 
> I don't think many of us can understand the kind of shock one feels when one realizes that in a matter of hours one no longer has a home.




I'm glad your loved ones are safe.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

It was mentioned briefly on the Weather Channel earlier to contact the local TV stations down there to see if you can find out any info.

Bad thing is that the death toll is rising along with all the desperate survivors having to loot stores for the bare necessities. And all those trucks sitting somewhere outside the worst of it, unable to get in due to flooded/damaged roads/bridges. Why won't they just airlift the stuff in there instead?!?!


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was mentioned briefly on the Weather Channel earlier to contact the local TV stations down there to see if you can find out any info...




Part of this article talks how "There is no communication" in the Gulfport area.  My family has tried many avenues to try and get word short of going down there.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was mentioned briefly on the Weather Channel earlier to contact the local TV stations down there to see if you can find out any info.
> 
> Bad thing is that the death toll is rising along with all the desperate survivors having to loot stores for the bare necessities. And all those trucks sitting somewhere outside the worst of it, unable to get in due to flooded/damaged roads/bridges. Why won't they just airlift the stuff in there instead?!?!




logistics.

manpower. and equipment.

some things tied up in other places. like Norfolk, VA sending the Navy.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bad thing is that the death toll is rising along with all the desperate survivors having to loot stores for the bare necessities.




Like beer, blue jeans, TVs, jewelry, bicycles, computers...

The bare necessities.

God bless and protect the survivors, but let's not pretend the looters are desperate.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just got the best e-mail ever:


			
				Mom said:
			
		

> Trav - Dad just heard - they are OK - shaken, scared and totally exhausted, but OK.  Faye was finally able to find a cell phone to borrow and got a signal - and left Dad a message.  Jack and Faye's house withstood the storm - but Grandma's and Grandpa's house did not, and Jack's Dad's house lost their roof.  But at least now we know they are OK.




Thank you to all who kept my family in their thoughts and prayers.  Please continue to do so for all of the people along the Gulf Coast as they struggle with the aftermath of this tragedy.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 31, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Fett!!!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 31, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll put it here, too.

I got a phone call from a lady who misdialed her son's phone number last night. She said he's a cop in New Orleans and it's like a Mad Max movie with all the looting that's going on.  They've had to step into what amounted to groups of people fighting each other like animals over cartons of cigarettes.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I just got the best e-mail ever:
> 
> 
> Thank you to all who kept my family in their thoughts and prayers.  Please continue to do so for all of the people along the Gulf Coast as they struggle with the aftermath of this tragedy.




I hope they and their friends make it through the aftermath with health intact. And may their dealings with claims adjusters be productive.

One suggestion. Even if it means a smaller replacement house, they should get a good, reliable car. For next time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Part of this article talks how "There is no communication" in the Gulfport area.  My family has tried many avenues to try and get word short of going down there.




Here is a forum based off the weather channel's site for people to post names/addresses of loved ones: Hurricane Katrina Forum 

The blog is here: Katrina Blog 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I just got the best e-mail ever:
> 
> 
> Thank you to all who kept my family in their thoughts and prayers.  Please continue to do so for all of the people along the Gulf Coast as they struggle with the aftermath of this tragedy.





GREAT NEWS, FETT!!!!      
*thanks the Good Lord for this great news*

Now I hope ForceUser and all the others can find out the same good news!


----------



## MaxKaladin (Aug 31, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I got a phone call from a lady who misdialed her son's phone number last night. She said he's a cop in New Orleans and it's like a Mad Max movie with all the looting that's going on.  They've had to step into what amounted to groups of people fighting each other like animals over cartons of cigarettes.



I was watching the news last night and they had footage from a Wal-Mart in New Orleans showing hordes of people just gutting the place of everything that wasn't nailed down.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you to everyone! 

Now we are talking about getting them out. My uncle will probably start traveling down first thing tomorrow no matter what. My dad is still contemplating the best course of action...I won't let him travel down there alone.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 31, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I was watching the news last night and they had footage from a Wal-Mart in New Orleans showing hordes of people just gutting the place of everything that wasn't nailed down.



I was watching that. Some of the further footage showed N.O. cops doing their own... um... offhours shopping in Walmart.

I loved the conversation.

[Paraphrased]
Cop: [standing in aisle with nearly full shopping cart, turned around from examining the merchandise and saw the camera looking at her] "How you doin'."
Reporter: "What are you doing here?"
Cop: "Looking for looters." [Turns away and begins walking off]
Reporter: "Well, I think I've seen a few around here."

Sheesh...


----------



## BOZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## MaxKaladin (Aug 31, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> I was watching that. Some of the further footage showed N.O. cops doing their own... um... offhours shopping in Walmart.
> 
> I loved the conversation.
> 
> ...



I didn't see that part, but I'm not surprised given the terrible reputation the New Orleans PD has.  

I was watching the footage of looters and kept wondering if law enforcement could use the tapes to identify and prosecute looters.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I was watching the footage of looters and kept wondering if law enforcement could use the tapes to identify and prosecute looters.




Yap. After the 92 hockey riot in Vancouver riot footage was rerelased by police asking for people to tell them who the offenders were. 

Oklahoma bomb investigaters caught Timothy McVae with store camera footage from I believe a fast food franchise.

Del


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 1, 2005)

New Orlean's mayor Ray Nagin said:
			
		

> "We know there is a significant number of dead bodies in the water," and others dead in attics, The Associated Press quoted Nagin as saying. When asked how many, he reportedly said: "Minimum, hundreds. Most likely, thousands."



This is unreal. Absolutely unreal.

Darth K--my family is fine, though my brother's getting ready to head into New Orleans with his National Guard unit. Thanks.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> This is unreal. Absolutely unreal.
> 
> Darth K--my family is fine, though my brother's getting ready to head into New Orleans with his National Guard unit. Thanks.



they activated us Sunday.

a friend went at 4am Sunday morning before Katrina hit to La.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> they activated us Sunday.
> 
> a friend went at 4am Sunday morning before Katrina hit to La.




Good luck to you guys.

If I could give any data about the looter situation that the National Guard face, it's that the hardcore looters (armed now I hear after raiding munitions stores) are probably already New Orleans turf street gangs.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Good luck to you guys.
> 
> If I could give any data about the looter situation that the National Guard face, it's that the looters (armed now I hear after raiding munitions stores) are probably already New Orleans turf street gangs.





heck, we ain't armed. we are the United States Public Health Service.

edit: my friend is in Baton Rouge now. they set up a field hospital.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heck, we ain't armed. we are the United States Public Health Service.
> 
> edit: my friend is in Baton Rouge now. they set up a field hospital.




Good luck anyways! It's a triage nightmare.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heck, we ain't armed. we are the United States Public Health Service.




Would we WANT diaglo armed? 

_Drop the 3rd ed! Pick up the feckin' OD&D!_

On a serious note, good luck.  The health issues there are going to be bad.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Sep 1, 2005)

Bloody double post.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 1, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> The health issues there are going to be bad.



Yep, and the news media have decided to spotlight the government workers and health officials in the disaster areas in a bad light ... again.

 :\

That reminds me. I have to re-inspect my hurricane preparedness kit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> This is unreal. Absolutely unreal.




Yeah. Totally unreal. Hard to even believe much less imagine.



> Darth K--my family is fine, though my brother's getting ready to head into New Orleans with his National Guard unit. Thanks.




That's good to hear as well!   With all the sad things they're telling, it's nice to hear good news once in awhile. 

Hope your brother stays safe with all the chaos and mayhem going on down there... I know people here locally have volunteered with the Red Cross to go down and help. Not to mention all those who give monetarily. Which I should do as well....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heck, we ain't armed. we are the United States Public Health Service.




Heck. I think they should send you guys down there to help provide disease control which is going to run rampant with all the dirty, contaminated water and corpses floating around in it...


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like refugees have been arriving at the Astrodome, and people are just starting to enter now.

BTW here is CNN's Safe People list:  

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2005/hurricanes/list/


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

I am working as a public information officer for the St. Tammany Parish Emergency Operations Center in Covington, Louisiana. On Nothingland I go by the handle, Miss Kittin. Communications here on the Northshore are virtually non-existant. We do not have the mass looting and rioting present in New Orleans, but the destruction here is unbelieveable. Entire neighborhoods are basically gone. Millions of trees got knocked down or splintered. No estimates on casualties are reliable, but suffice to say that overall well over a thousand people were killed by this storm, and maybe several thousand. Bodies are still being recovered in the water, in homes, and even in trees. I cannot tell you how utterly horrible it is here in the entire central gulf region. I would like to say one thing though. Even though the news is focusing on looting, there are innumerable acts of human kindness going on here every minute of every single day. God bless all of you who are praying for us or helping out in other ways. If anyone has any specific questions for me about St. Tammany Parish, ask me and I will try my best to answer them as quickly as I can.

Tim


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Scut said:
			
		

> If anyone has any specific questions for me about St. Tammany Parish, ask me and I will try my best to answer them as quickly as I can.
> 
> Tim




You getting enough liquids and decent food, yourself? Make sure you treat yourself good, because the first step in helping others is helping yourself. It would be easy to fall into starving yourself to get food and water to others.

Take care man, and keep your chin up.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 1, 2005)

Real pessimistic, but maybe realistic, assessment of the future of New Orleans.

How long will it take to pump the city dry? How long then will it take to restore power through the city to every home? How long does it take to make the water system drinkable again? How long will it take for insurance adjustors to examine every single home? How long will it take to dispose of every home not worth restoring? How long will it take to restore homes? How long will it take to rebuild homes that were totaled? Months and months.

After all that, how likely will residents be to move back after they have settled new roots in a new town and gotten the insurance settlement? 

How clean will the city be afterwards and how many folks won't wish to bring their kids back if it is toxic everywhere.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 1, 2005)

I spoke to my dad tonight on the phone. He lives in Ascension Parish, about a hour and a half from New Orleans. The Ascension Parish Sheriff's Dept. had apparently housed some evacuees from New Orleans in the brand new high school in Donaldsonville, but had to clear them out after they smashed up the place and set fire to the school kitchen.   

Dad also said that among the 20,000 that sought shelter in the Superdome, there've already been 5 killings. Even more incredible is the following story, which he told me. Two sheriff's deputies from Ascension Parish took a bass boat down to New Orleans to help with the rescue efforts and encountered a nightmare situation: after bringing aboard several evacuees, the newly-rescued people attempted to throw the deputies overboard and _steal the boat_. The policemen shot and killed two of them in self-defense.   

_What the hell is wrong with these people?_


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> You getting enough liquids and decent food, yourself? Make sure you treat yourself good, because the first step in helping others is helping yourself. It would be easy to fall into starving yourself to get food and water to others.
> 
> Take care man, and keep your chin up.




I am doing fine, and thank you.


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I spoke to my dad tonight on the phone. He lives in Ascension Parish, about a hour and a half from New Orleans. The Ascension Parish Sheriff's Dept. had apparently housed some evacuees from New Orleans in the brand new high school in Donaldsonville, but had to clear them out after they smashed up the place and set fire to the school kitchen.
> 
> Dad also said that among the 20,000 that sought shelter in the Superdome, there've already been 5 killings. Even more incredible is the following story, which he told me. Two sheriff's deputies from Ascension Parish took a bass boat down to New Orleans to help with the rescue efforts and encountered a nightmare situation: after bringing aboard several evacuees, the newly-rescued people attempted to throw the deputies overboard and _steal the boat_. The policemen shot and killed two of them in self-defense.
> 
> _What the hell is wrong with these people?_




There was a situation today where a fuel truck and several fire engines were fired upon by residents in New Orleans.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

New Orleans PD is currently responding to a call where looters are attempting to break into Children's Hospital, and shots have been fired.  

The scanners for the New Orleans P.D. can be found here:

http://205.252.89.181:8000/live.m3u


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

A few rules about communication - 

Good information:

You witnessed it yourself.
Reported by authorities.
Recorded and hearable/viewable.

Bad information:

Rumours heard from other sources eg. "hearsay".
Wrong panicked conclusions yourself purported as fact.
Given by extremist sources known to lie.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> A few rules about communication -
> 
> Good information:
> 
> ...




That's why I gave the link to the NOPD scanners... they're still talking about it on there.  I'm using Realplayer and Mozilla, the link works for me.


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 1, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> _What the hell is wrong with these people?_




Think of how violent N.O. was _before_ the storm. When I was there N.O. had a murder rate *under normal circumstances* about 16 times that of Chicago per capita and now I believe its *10 times* the national average (and it's gone down).

This isn't normal circumstances.

Now there's people with no food, no infrastructure, been looting for days, and no police and the majority of the people who couldn't leave were those with the highest crime commitment rates (the poor, the undereducated). The drug supply has broken down and I wouldn't be surprised if people are jonesing like mad for a hit *of anything* and I imagine gang infrastructure is heavily involved.

It's N.O. I'm horrified, but not surprised. Perhaps this tragedy will turn N.O. around because there's going to be a hell of a lot fewer poor people who will be able to return to the city after it's been underwater for two months.



			
				Scut said:
			
		

> If anyone has any specific questions for me about St. Tammany Parish, ask me and I will try my best to answer them as quickly as I can.




Scut, I'm glad you're ok. I was worried about you. Keep you and yours safe.

joe b.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> New Orleans PD is currently responding to a call where looters are attempting to break into Children's Hospital, and shots have been fired.
> 
> The scanners for the New Orleans P.D. can be found here:
> 
> http://205.252.89.181:8000/live.m3u




That scanner link is testy but it is a police scanner recording. Can you summarize what it says?


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

A while back, they issued a Code 4 on the situation at the Children's Hospital.  At present, they just got done saying that the medical staff is requesting police escort to survey the surroundings.  The other major thing going on in this frequency is coordinating of the buses meant to evacuate the refugees from the Superdome.

Its a continuous live feed on one of the scanner frequencies for the PD.  Unfortunately, its only one of several frequencies.  I found the original link to it here:

http://www.stormtrack.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8254
If you use realplayer, sometimes the software will end the loop.  If it does, just hit play and it'll reconnect again.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> A while back, they issued a Code 4 on the situation at the Children's Hospital.  At present, they just got done saying that the medical staff is requesting police escort to survey the surroundings.  The other major thing going on in this frequency is coordinating of the buses meant to evacuate the refugees from the Superdome.




The National Guard needs to bring in amphimbious vehicles. Is the Stryker rated for wet operations? (any wargamers who know?) I heard it's crap in the desert, but would stop any small-arms rounds used by these gangs. It also has computerization that might do well in a non-sand enviroment. These cops are now dealing with drug addicts who can't get their fix, and it is fairly dangerous.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Fett!

The Sun Herald is still dishing out newspapers so your aunt might be involved in that. I don't know if you have found your family yet.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

Newest info - They're having issues collecting the buses that will be used to transport the people inside the Superdome.  The issue is urgent enough that there are meetings scheduled with the Lt. Governor to try to solve the issue ASAP.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Newest info - They're having issues collecting the buses that will be used to transport the people inside the Superdome.  The issue is urgent enough that there are meetings scheduled with the Lt. Governor to try to solve the issue ASAP.




Heh. Did you see the CNN report about the "Renagade Bus"?. Hell even private citizens are using them so I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Heh. Did you see the CNN report about the "Renagade Bus"?. Hell even private citizens are using them so I wonder what the problem is.




I sincerely think its an issue that regular communications are wiped out, so what communication exists now is haphazard at best... so civil defense can't coordinate (reports on CNN said the choppers supposed to stop the levee break _Tuesday morning_ never arrived because they were accidentally sent on S&R).  When people feel they have no options left, they'll do what they can... and I'm betting more of the "commandeered busses" will show up in Houston tomorrow.


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> and I'm betting more of the "commandeered busses" will show up in Houston tomorrow.




I agree. When they were throwing aspersions of criminality on the first busload I wondered what the problem was. Maybe they were armed or something.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok... they're now saying there's some kind of "situation" at the Superdome... its big enough that they just told a waiting general's aircraft to wait for its codes, and told everyone to keep the channel clear.  
I'll post more when they say more.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Sep 1, 2005)

UPDATE - Soldier was shot at 1:45, the assailant was cornered in one of the lockerrooms and is surrounded.

EDIT- The soldier's going to be fine, he's getting medical help.


Just shows how chaotic things are down there... and its probably an indication on why no one can tell anything for certain.  People are getting desperate and angry.  And its getting late... I'm headed to bed.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> When they were throwing aspersions of criminality on the first busload I wondered what the problem was. Maybe they were armed or something.



I watched an interview with one of the guys from the "renegade bus".

They were lieing about where they came from. Saying they came from the Superdome, giving stories like witnessing lots of old people dying all over the place in the Superdome (they weren't). That everyone there was sleeping on cots (they didn't). Just making stuff up about what happened there that the reporters knew hadn't happened. They dodged other easily answered questions if they had actually been there. All that added up to suspicion towards them.

Still, makes you wonder why someone who had fled New Orleans would want to make up that stuff. They're refugees and are going to be given a bed even if they hadn't been in the Superdome. Maybe they thought that the Astrodome would only hold the people in the Superdome.


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> A few rules about communication -
> 
> Good information:
> 
> ...




Just to be clear, the info I got was reported to me by Louisiana State Police.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 1, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> I found the original link to it here:
> 
> http://www.stormtrack.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8254
> If you use realplayer, sometimes the software will end the loop.  If it does, just hit play and it'll reconnect again.



I just got it working on iTunes flawlessly. Pretty compelling stuff.  At this late hour though it's pretty empty of any voice traffic.


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

Children's Hospital was not looted...

From Nola/Times Picayune


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Scut said:
			
		

> Children's Hospital was not looted...



Well, I am definitely glad to hear that.


----------



## Scutisorex (Sep 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I am definitely glad to hear that.




I am too. My son was there for the first three months of his life, and had his CF clinic there. Now that I sent my family to NC though, his new hospital is in Chapel Hill (which, although innundated with leftists, is pleasantly hurricane-free most of the time).


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2005)

Scut said:
			
		

> I am too. My son was there for the first three months of his life, and had his CF clinic there. Now that I sent my family to NC though, his new hospital is in Chapel Hill (which, although innundated with leftists, is pleasantly hurricane-free most of the time).





glad to hear it.


diaglo "whose wife graduated from UNC med school" Ooi


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 1, 2005)

ForceUser and Fett - glad to hear that you're families are ok, good wishes also to RyanL and his folks. Just hope that things settle down there soon so the authorities can get a handle on evacuation and making people safe.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 1, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Fett!
> 
> The Sun Herald is still dishing out newspapers so your aunt might be involved in that. I don't know if you have found your family yet.




Del, I stated earlier that we heard from them in a short cell phone message.  We know they are alive and that's it.  Right now my uncles and my dad are intending on heading down due to my grandmother's health.

And I have been on the SunHerald site the whole time reading everything they post up.  They even had a messageboard set up, but it is inundated.


----------



## RyanL (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's kind words.  I've verified that that my dad and my gaming friends are safe.  According to FEMA, my nieghborhood is under water.  I'm on the 3rd floor in my building, though, so here's hoping the roof stayed on and my stuff is mostly dry.

-Ryan


----------



## Rel (Sep 1, 2005)

RyanL said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's kind words.  I've verified that that my dad and my gaming friends are safe.  According to FEMA, my nieghborhood is under water.  I'm on the 3rd floor in my building, though, so here's hoping the roof stayed on and my stuff is mostly dry.
> 
> -Ryan




Glad to hear that the really important stuff is safe.


----------



## Xath (Sep 1, 2005)

Mik (aka. Archon)'s brother apparently made it out of New Orleans and into Baton Rouge, but we havn't heard from them since the storm.

One of my roomates is from southern Mississippi, and she has yet to hear from anyone in her family, save one.  Her uncle called her to ask if she'd heard from her mom.  Emergency lines tell her not to expect to hear from her mother for at least 6-8 weeks.  

She's been watching the news non-stop.  Her mother had refused to leave their house before the storm, and the house was a wooden frame, not steel.  The likelyhood is, based on the damage to that area, that her house is completely gone.  But she's heard nothing certain.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 1, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Mik (aka. Archon)'s brother apparently made it out of New Orleans and into Baton Rouge, but we havn't heard from them since the storm.
> 
> One of my roomates is from southern Mississippi, and she has yet to hear from anyone in her family, save one.  Her uncle called her to ask if she'd heard from her mom.  Emergency lines tell her not to expect to hear from her mother for at least 6-8 weeks.
> 
> She's been watching the news non-stop.  Her mother had refused to leave their house before the storm, and the house was a wooden frame, not steel.  The likelyhood is, based on the damage to that area, that her house is completely gone.  But she's heard nothing certain.




I've been keeping an eye on everything to do with most of southern MS, where exactly are here parents from and I'll try to give you some resources to check?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 1, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I've been keeping an eye on everything to do with most of southern MS, where exactly are here parents from and I'll try to give you some resources to check?




There's a few in the last couple or so posts I've made. Including a survivor's list on the CNN site.

Hope you hear from her soon!


----------



## Del (Sep 1, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Del, I stated earlier that we heard from them in a short cell phone message.  We know they are alive and that's it.  Right now my uncles and my dad are intending on heading down due to my grandmother's health.




Eh. Sorry, missed yer post.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 1, 2005)

Terry Teachout (a New York City art, music, and theatrical critic) is posting a daily updated list of people covering the disaster. Mostly bloggers. They may have information you can use.

In addition Glenn Reynolds (urblogger and MSNBC columnist) is posting an updated list for charities etc. providing assistance in the emergency. You should be able to find a way to donate money or goods, or to volunteer. (Even if you live in Fairbanks Alaska the local charity may need people to help with getting material donations sorted out and packed for shipment.)

Do what you can, and my best to you all.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 2, 2005)

I am glad to hear the good news from our members.  

CNN is reporting that the Houston Astrodome has turned away refugees: Astrodome filled, turns away refugees.   The city of San Antonio, Texas has agreed to accept the refugees.


----------



## ledded (Sep 6, 2005)

For those who would like to see how the actual civil servants on the ground in Lousiana feel about the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, you need to watch this clip of an interview with the President of Jefferson Parish.

http://www.zebrality.com/media/2005/aaron_broussard.mov


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 6, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> For those who would like to see how the actual civil servants on the ground in Lousiana feel about the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, you need to watch this clip of an interview with the President of Jefferson Parish.
> 
> http://www.zebrality.com/media/2005/aaron_broussard.mov




No matter how many times I see this...tears will come.  

This is the face of true suffering.

From this...let examination and prudent forethought for the future...try to avoid something like this again.


----------

